# chicken not usual self



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

one of my chickens has been acting odd, she doesnt want to come outside and will just sit on a perch which she never usually sits on. When she does come outside shes not like the other two and not like she usually is. She will be going to the vets tomorrow and i can assure you it isnt mites! just wondering if anybody could suggest anything i could do in the mean time? or if they can think of anything else it could be? 
Thanks GL


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

have you checked that she isn't egg bound?
getting picked on?
obviously checked for lice and stuff??


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> have you checked that she isn't egg bound?
> getting picked on?
> obviously checked for lice and stuff??


 well she hasnt layed for a couple of days so i did wonder about that but then they havnt been laying constantly since it started to go cold, however she isnt looking like chickens that ive seen that are egg bound. Shes deffinatly not getting picked on as shes top chicken. Yep we checked her all over and cannot see anything unusual. Just let them out in the garden to roam and she came out for a bit, was a bit slow then made her way back into the house and inside which is very stange!


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

might just be cooking a big egg. hopefully.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

when to vets on friday they wernt sure what was wrong with her and was given metacam and also critical care to tube feed her, however having a bit of trouble using the critical care as it doesnt fit down the tube!!! we have tried blending it, crusing it in a pestle and morter and enrusing its got loads of water mixed up with it but still gets stuck, have any of you had any exerience using it?? We have resorted to just mixing a small amount up in a bowl and letting her peck at it. Getting it down the right pipe isnt a problem but having to take it in and out of her throught surely isnt doing her any good!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

could she be starting to go broody?


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> could she be starting to go broody?


 i doubt it, she hasnt even been in the nest box ( which is in a rabbit hutch.. as there proper nest box isnt good enough..) Shes looking alot better now though!!! much livlier but but still cant feel much food in her croup so have given her a mash to make it nicer for her


----------



## Dee_Williams (Aug 15, 2010)

I've never used critical care. if mine go off colour they are either left ot get on with it or given beef mince or wet cat food to perk them up. or mealworms.....
I've got over 200 birds, my vets are useless and I couldn't justify a vet everytime one looked a bit off.

can you feel an egg in it? 

when were they last wormed?? 

is there any chance it is being bullied??


how old is she???

o and what breed? 
can't remember if you said. :blush:


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

Dee_Williams said:


> I've never used critical care. if mine go off colour they are either left ot get on with it or given beef mince or wet cat food to perk them up. or mealworms.....
> I've got over 200 birds, my vets are useless and I couldn't justify a vet everytime one looked a bit off.
> 
> can you feel an egg in it?
> ...


 well we saw a specilist exotic vet, i have to say she was actually really good! no she felt around for eggs and nothing there, they are wormed everymonth with vermex but she suggested to use a different one twice a year, no she isnt being bullied she is 2 years old and a hybird which lays blue eggs.


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

As you suggested cat food, would dog food be good aswell? Purley as i have a dog anyway


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

any ideas?


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

try some propper wormer rather than the herbal stuff? 

when mine have been a bit off i add oregostim and apple cider vinegar to the water - you could feed them fresh oregano instead i suppose?


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> try some propper wormer rather than the herbal stuff?
> 
> when mine have been a bit off i add oregostim and apple cider vinegar to the water - you could feed them fresh oregano instead i suppose?


ok will, do. I was just wondering if i were to feed the wet cat or dog food how much to feed? i don't want to be over doing protein and cause further problems


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

maybe try a spoonful each?

this stuff is great, i use it on my chooks and rabbits
Orego-Stim Poultry


----------



## gecko lady (Jun 26, 2010)

pigglywiggly said:


> maybe try a spoonful each?
> 
> this stuff is great, i use it on my chooks and rabbits
> Orego-Stim Poultry


 brilliant, thank you for your help


----------

